# RH and the USCA?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I know it's about the RH but since it is in combination with the Schutzhund Club I figured I'd post it here, since ya'll have more insight in the matter. Can anybody give me some more insight information about the RH program and the USCA? I'd really like to put the RH title on my dogs and would actually join the USCA because of it. I know that I have to put the BH on the dogs which I am already working towards (finally got around and scheduled personal training with Deb Zappia). 

Which Schutzhund Clubs out there actually hold RH Trials? How many are held during the year? Are the Judges flown in or is there finally a Judge in the US. I know there is a liason if I understood it correctly. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are USCA clubs that hold the RH. Many just don't think about it. We have 10 judges that can judge an RH1. You might have to put out a request to a club to offer the RH1 in their trial.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess it would probably make things much easier joinin the USCA and ordering the Magazines to stay updated on the matters, isn't it?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The magazine comes with membership.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I know it's about the RH but since it is in combination with the Schutzhund Club I figured I'd post it here, since ya'll have more insight in the matter. Can anybody give me some more insight information about the RH program and the USCA? I'd really like to put the RH title on my dogs and would actually join the USCA because of it. I know that I have to put the BH on the dogs which I am already working towards (finally got around and scheduled personal training with Deb Zappia).
> 
> Which Schutzhund Clubs out there actually hold RH Trials? How many are held during the year? Are the Judges flown in or is there finally a Judge in the US. I know there is a liason if I understood it correctly.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


In your area, Karen MacIntyre's schutzhund club recently hosted an IRO seminar and trial.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> In your area, Karen MacIntyre's schutzhund club recently hosted an IRO seminar and trial.


Is that the Empire Club?


----------

